
Collaboration Style (2011) - redthrow
https://www.gwern.net/Links#collaboration-style
======
JadeNB
While there are a lot of good ideas here, much of it seems like an extended
humblebrag (as well as an unnecessarily nasty swipe at those who enjoy
contributing in ways the author doesn't).

~~~
pgcj_poster
I actually feel like this applies to just about everything that Gwern says.

~~~
throwaway8879
No disrespect to the author(gwern) but I do kinda agree with you. From reading
a bunch of their posts linked from HN/Reddit, I get the impression that
they're a little bit like the guitar player who is always talking about the
best amps, pedalboards and shred techniques... but haven't really written any
noteworthy music.

Not a value judgement, just the feeling I get.

~~~
redthrow
>> guitar player who is always talking about the best amps, pedalboards and
shred techniques... but haven't really written any noteworthy music

To use the music analogy, isn't Gwern's point that since most people won't be
able to come up with "noteworthy" music on their own (many _think_ they can,
due to overconfidence), the better thing to do for the world is to (help)
realize, promote and refine the noteworthy music other people did, even though
you are unlikely to get any credit that way?

~~~
JadeNB
> To use the music analogy, isn't Gwern's point that since most people won't
> be able to come up with "noteworthy" music on their own (many think they
> can, due to overconfidence), the better thing to do for the world is to
> (help) realize, promote and refine the noteworthy music other people did,
> even though you are unlikely to get any credit that way?

 _This_ (de-analogised) would, I think, have made a very good post. Instead of
urging others to find their ways to contribute, even if those ways were little
recognised or rewarded, the post seemed more about the authors' wanting
recognition both for doing this, _and_ , curiously, recognition for not
getting recognition—both of which are probably OK, except that the author then
seems to proceed to _devalue_ other sorts of contribution. (I think that the
reference to wankery was particularly uncalled for.)

